# How can i open Port 8123?



## raj.singla (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,
I m facing this problem whenever i switch my bb connection..I m using BSNL connection...
My Browse give me this msg open 8123 for Recieve Broadcast & Interactive Message...
How can this port 8123 be opened?
Pls help asap as i need it to open it ugently as without it is not working...


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

raj ,port 8123-8127 are tcp/udp protocol and it is unassigned , when this error came to start


----------



## raj.singla (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanx for this bit info...
Actually i just started online share account system...
So whenever i go for any trade or make ny bid or somethin, there is a confirmation in the small box within the Browser...For security reasons only Internet Explorer is allowed...
I got this error there in the small box...
So i cant really know that my trade is settled or like that...
pls batista help me asap...


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

8123, is it?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 9, 2008)

use any firewall to open the port for you.donno much about windows,but zonealarm or comodo etc will allow opening the port.


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

^ yeah..might just work


----------



## bonny72 (Jan 9, 2008)

raj.singla said:


> To open port in Window XP ,
> go to control panel
> click on windows firewall
> then go to "exceptions " button
> ...


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

well..this calls for an expert


----------



## praka123 (Jan 9, 2008)

@bonny:when an external firewall app is used,windows firewall will be disabled,I think


----------



## raj.singla (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanx bony n all for offering me help..
I tried the way u told me but it didnt worked...
Still it is displaying the same msg
Pls open port 8123 to recieve broadcast & interactive messages..
Pls help what can i do?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 9, 2008)

@raj:
test open ports:
*www.whatsmyip.org/ports/
*www.hackernotcracker.com/2006-03/port-opening-and-forwarding-on-windows-xp.html


----------

